# NFL.com TV Schedule



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

When looking at the TV schedule on NFL.com I notice that there are several times when either CBS or Fox will only have 1 game listed for a particular timeslot, such as on week 5 the only 4:00 game listed on Fox is Denver vs Tampa Bay. Does this mean all fox affiliates around the country will be carrying this game since it is the only game on fox at that time? Or is this game only going to be carried in Denver and Tampa Bay and the rest of the fox affiliates show something (non football) else?


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Saw this in another thread - http://the506.com/nflmaps/


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

GutBomb said:


> When looking at the TV schedule on NFL.com I notice that there are several times when either CBS or Fox will only have 1 game listed for a particular timeslot, such as on week 5 the only 4:00 game listed on Fox is Denver vs Tampa Bay. Does this mean all fox affiliates around the country will be carrying this game since it is the only game on fox at that time? Or is this game only going to be carried in Denver and Tampa Bay and the rest of the fox affiliates show something (non football) else?


that week 5 for example is a cbs doubleheader weekend....cbs will have the main game nationally at 4:15 probably [email protected] going to most of the country....fox will just show a movie or whatever in those markets & so basically only tampa & denver markets will get the [email protected] game.

fox will have their games at 1:00 going to most of the country like [email protected] & [email protected]


----------



## MN Sportsfan (May 2, 2008)

Markets including Nashville, Baltimore, Indianapolis, Houston, Kansas City, Charlotte, San Diego & Miami will most likely all be seeing the Tampa Bay @ Denver game so Fox coverage doesn't interfere with the local teams games on CBS.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

MN Sportsfan said:


> Markets including Nashville, Baltimore, Indianapolis, Houston, Kansas City, Charlotte, San Diego & Miami will most likely all be seeing the Tampa Bay @ Denver game so Fox coverage doesn't interfere with the local teams games on CBS.


u can go against the local team if they arent home.
so nash, kc, sd, ind, mia (not beat 72 hr sellout) wouldnt get tb/den....but bal, car, hou will get tb/den too.


----------

